# Seed Questions



## joker448 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone here know any sites that are legit that i can get seeds at and that have good prices on seeds?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 7, 2007)

I moved your thread to this forum...  I assume you haven't seen it and if you just look through the first page even, you will see tons of peoples different experiences with different banks.


----------

